# Where is VIPER!?!?



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

I told him...snow coming.....now he is no where to bee seen.... ZZZZ wake up sir storm is coming. :salute: payup payup payup


----------



## Grunt0311 (Dec 28, 2005)

What snow coming, that cant be! Viper said winter was over and it wasnt going to snow anymore ! I hate to say I told you so, but.............
LOL!


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

His 24 hour shift for the fire dept is the same day as the storm  ...And its not a sure bet yet local news said it can still stay out to sea they arent positive yet.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

geez after 3 weeks of "winter is over", he has dissapeared..... guess hes gearing up secretly


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

iam here so bid deal one storm like thats going to make you rich ,
like i said this winter is over one storm doesent make it a winter .
my plow is put away . iam on duty sunday 
it will melt fast with this spring sun and warm up again .to make this winter not to be over it needs to snow atleast 5 inches or more every week till the middle of march and that aint going to happen .


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

ooooooo by the way its back to the 40s on tuesday


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

you are the one who said winter is over and it will not snow again this year! get your $h!t together and get ready to go out payup


----------

